# CRUISING IN SAN FRANCISCO



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

POST UP SOME PICS........IM'A KICK IT OFF


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ON THE BAY BRIDGE :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

FUCKIN' TOURIST FUCKIN AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

MORE PICS TO COME


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

thats me n my boy from blvrd kingz rollin some time before


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 5 2008, 11:45 PM~11788977
> *thats me n my boy from blvrd kingz rollin some time before
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

What clubs are in Frisco now. I used to chill with a female off Westborough in S.S.F. I used to see Nuestro Estilo cruising around Ocean Beach and Lethal Lows. I remember Mission Street and Broadway where does everyone cruise now? I work 7 days a week but I always manage to cruise through San Jo(Santa Clara st.) on the job to get my lowrider fix. I get sent to Pacifica 2-3 times a week., I know of LowCreations and Frisco Finest, Boulevard Kings. No Mas Lords of Frisco? Shadows of the night?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Oct 5 2008, 11:53 PM~11789035
> *  What clubs are in Frisco now. I used to chill with a female off Westborough in S.S.F. I used to see Nuestro Estilo cruising around Ocean Beach and Lethal Lows. I remember Mission Street and Broadway where does everyone cruise now? I work 7 days a week but I always manage to cruise through San Jo(Santa Clara st.) on the job to get my lowrider fix. I get sent to Pacifica 2-3 times a week., I know of LowCreations and Frisco Finest, Boulevard Kings.  No Mas Lords of Frisco? Shadows of the night?
> *


yeah most of them died out, n the ones that are still around dont come out at all..
we try to keep it going, and we are doin it everysunday... we even saw some bombs out there deep saturday, and some other club called mission boys too.. low c still around but alot of them live far ya know.. most moved .. blvrd kings ride out too.. they come out alot when no shows are going on.. friscos are havin they toy drive too.. is just that everybody rolls at they own time, and its really hard to get everybody together.. but yeah when ever u ready hit me up or come around we show nothingbut love to the ridas


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I DONT HAVE ANY PICS --I REMEMBER DOING IT IN 88 WHEN IT WAS JUMPING ALSO 92-95 WAS COOL AFTER THAT IT DIED OUT TO MANY GANGBANGERS FUCKED IT UP


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 6 2008, 12:18 AM~11789158
> *I DONT HAVE ANY PICS --I REMEMBER DOING IT IN 88 WHEN IT WAS JUMPING ALSO 92-95 WAS COOL AFTER THAT IT DIED OUT TO MANY GANGBANGERS FUCKED IT UP
> *



yeah i feel ya, why were you bangin for?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 6 2008, 12:16 AM~11789147
> *yeah most of them died out, n the ones that are still around dont come out at all..
> we try to keep it going, and we are doin it everysunday... we even saw some bombs out there deep saturday, and some other club called mission boys too.. low c still around but alot of them live far ya know.. most moved .. blvrd kings ride out too.. they come out alot when no shows are going on.. friscos are havin they toy drive too.. is just that everybody rolls at they own time, and its really hard to get everybody together.. but yeah when ever u ready hit me up or come around we show nothingbut love to the ridas
> *


IT IS KINDA HARD TO RIDE OUT WHEN GAS IS 4.00 ---SHIT I REMEMBER WHEN I USED TO JUST GRAB THE CHANGE I HAD AND IT WAS ENOUGH FOR A GALLON OR 2.

US ( BLVD KINGS ) ROLL OUT WE CRUISE , BUT COPS STILL FUCK WITH US, MISSION ST IS ALL BAD WITH NOT ONLY GANGS OR COPS AND PEOPLE THAT CANT DRIVE , BUT THE ACTUAL STREET IS BAD , HELLA POT HOLES.

ALSO SOME CLUBS HAVE CHANGED , THEY WANT CARS ON 20'S OR 22'S ETC, FORGOT ABOUT WHAT IS LOWRIDING, OUR CLUB WE STICK TRADITIONAL, WE WILL NEVER -EVER EXCEPT A DONK IN OUR CLUB


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 6 2008, 12:21 AM~11789171
> *yeah i feel ya, why were you bangin for?? :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE EVERYONE WAS FIGHTING SO WE CAN ASS-RAPE YOU PENDEJO :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 6 2008, 12:23 AM~11789177
> *IT IS KINDA HARD TO RIDE OUT WHEN GAS IS 4.00 ---SHIT I REMEMBER WHEN I USED TO JUST GRAB THE CHANGE I HAD AND IT WAS ENOUGH FOR A GALLON OR 2.
> 
> US ( BLVD KINGS ) ROLL OUT WE CRUISE , BUT COPS STILL FUCK WITH US, MISSION ST IS ALL BAD WITH NOT ONLY GANGS OR COPS AND PEOPLE THAT CANT DRIVE , BUT THE ACTUAL STREET IS BAD , HELLA POT HOLES.
> ...


mannn niga, you havent cruised the streets of frisco since 2000 *****, our streets got better :biggrin: 

we never get fucket with, cops dont trip even some of us look like trouble makers...
quit being gay and roll with me :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 5 2008, 11:38 PM~11788940
> *FUCKIN' TOURIST FUCKIN AROUND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** was funnnny!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 6 2008, 12:27 AM~11789189
> *mannn niga, you havent cruised the streets of frisco since 2000 *****, our streets got better :biggrin:
> 
> we never get fucket with, cops dont trip even some of us look like trouble makers...
> ...


OKAY CALL ME BIATCH 


IT FOR THE RECORD I DID CRUISE THIS YEAR LAST YEAR IN MY CADILLAC AND MY 64 VERT BABY ---- YOU KNOW IT TO BE TRUE


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 6 2008, 12:32 AM~11789214
> *OKAY CALL ME BIATCH
> IT FOR THE RECORD I DID CRUISE THIS YEAR LAST YEAR IN MY CADILLAC AND MY 64 VERT BABY ---- YOU KNOW IT TO BE TRUE
> *


u had the vert last year??


but its ok ill let you have it.. its true i was there :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Oct 5 2008, 11:53 PM~11789035
> *  What clubs are in Frisco now. I used to chill with a female off Westborough in S.S.F. I used to see Nuestro Estilo cruising around Ocean Beach and Lethal Lows. I remember Mission Street and Broadway where does everyone cruise now? I work 7 days a week but I always manage to cruise through San Jo(Santa Clara st.) on the job to get my lowrider fix. I get sent to Pacifica 2-3 times a week., I know of LowCreations and Frisco Finest, Boulevard Kings.  No Mas Lords of Frisco? Shadows of the night?
> *


Low Creations C.C. is for sure still around. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 6 2008, 12:16 AM~11789147
> *yeah most of them died out, n the ones that are still around dont come out at all..
> we try to keep it going, and we are doin it everysunday... we even saw some bombs out there deep saturday, and some other club called mission boys too.. low c still around but alot of them live far ya know.. most moved .. blvrd kings ride out too.. they come out alot when no shows are going on.. friscos are havin they toy drive too.. is just that everybody rolls at they own time, and its really hard to get everybody together.. but yeah when ever u ready hit me up or come around we show nothingbut love to the ridas
> *


that real :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridnrob_@Oct 5 2008, 11:53 PM~11789035
> *  What clubs are in Frisco now. I used to chill with a female off Westborough in S.S.F. I used to see Nuestro Estilo cruising around Ocean Beach and Lethal Lows. I remember Mission Street and Broadway where does everyone cruise now? I work 7 days a week but I always manage to cruise through San Jo(Santa Clara st.) on the job to get my lowrider fix. I get sent to Pacifica 2-3 times a week., I know of LowCreations and Frisco Finest, Boulevard Kings.  No Mas Lords of Frisco? Shadows of the night?
> *


hit us up homie when ever you would like to cruise


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Frisco downtown








Army and Mission








Fisherman s wharf when Jefferson was two way








19th St and Folsom








20th and Harrison








San Bruno mountain








24th St merchant fair 








24th st








The Bonneville
All Low Creations back in the day!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 6 2008, 10:27 PM~11798867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
i knew you had them some where!!! where were you sunday huh???


lets do it next sunday hit us up!!


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 6 2008, 12:16 AM~11789147
> *yeah most of them died out, n the ones that are still around dont come out at all..
> we try to keep it going, and we are doin it everysunday... we even saw some bombs out there deep saturday, and some other club called mission boys too.. low c still around but alot of them live far ya know.. most moved .. blvrd kings ride out too.. they come out alot when no shows are going on.. friscos are havin they toy drive too.. is just that everybody rolls at they own time, and its really hard to get everybody together.. but yeah when ever u ready hit me up or come around we show nothingbut love to the ridas
> *


Right-On Bro!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 6 2008, 10:27 PM~11798867
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wuss up don...... i was waiting for you to find this topic :biggrin: i knew you had them oldschoo' pics.....right on bro, i hit you up n left you a message for last sunday , wuss up witht this sunday you down to cruise? we're bringin this shit back bro hit me up


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 7 2008, 02:37 PM~11803946
> *wuss up don...... i was waiting for you to find this topic :biggrin: i knew you had them oldschoo' pics.....right on bro, i hit you up n left you a message for last sunday , wuss up witht this sunday you down to cruise? we're bringin this shit back bro hit me up
> *


Don is going to vegas --- i know alot of us are ----if you gys cruise take pics


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I will be in Vegas, Leaving Wednesday night.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 7 2008, 05:35 PM~11805469
> *I will be in Vegas, Leaving Wednesday night.
> *


 :0 :0 Great Pics. Don


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 7 2008, 05:22 PM~11805345
> *Don is going to vegas --- i know alot of us are ----if you gys cruise take pics
> *


sure will


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 7 2008, 05:35 PM~11805469
> *I will be in Vegas, Leaving Wednesday night.
> *


allright bro have fun bro bring me something nice :biggrin: see you when you get back


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 7 2008, 05:35 PM~11805469
> *I will be in Vegas, Leaving Wednesday night.
> *


good shit homies be safe, lets do it when yall get back sometime :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

hey gus did u hit up lee?? 


you know he's allwayz down :cheesy:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_aw dam here we go LETHAL LOWS coming back to frisco THIS WEEKEND WAS UP i know some of you are going to vegas but there is only one thing bigger then the blue angles this weekend in frisco and thats US LOW RIDERS IM COMING SUNDAY ME AND WHOM EVER DOWN TO RIDE TITO, NELSON , GENE, EAST BAY RIDERS lets do this IF U IN TOWN be ready to ride like we use to do it SUNDAY. callin all clubs lets roll sunday i aint seen none of yall in hella long lets roll _


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11807508
> *aw dam here we go  LETHAL LOWS  coming back to frisco  THIS WEEKEND  WAS UP  i know some of you are going to vegas  but  there is only one thing bigger then the blue angles this weekend in frisco  and thats  US LOW RIDERS  IM COMING SUNDAY  ME AND WHOM EVER DOWN TO RIDE  TITO, NELSON , GENE,  EAST BAY RIDERS lets do this  IF U IN TOWN be ready to ride like we use to do it  SUNDAY.  callin all clubs  lets roll sunday  i aint seen none of yall in hella long lets roll
> *



for real niga??? we ready we just need you to go out there n do the damm thing !!!!!! 


tell twinn to come too he said he was down


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 7 2008, 08:32 PM~11807344
> *hey gus did u hit up lee??
> you know he's allwayz down :cheesy:
> *


OH YOU _KNOW_ IT :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11807508
> *GOTTA PUT IT DOWN & HOLD IT DOWN WUSS UP LEE,NELSON 4PM @DA WASH SOUND GOOD??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

a YAL ****** BETTER DIG DEAP AND FIND SOME PICS OF THE TWINS LOL WASSUP YALL I'M DOWN TO RIDE


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_man i wish wolf was here to roll i miss that linc and his old ass _


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

WASSUP WIT IT


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

dam it feels good 2 be LETHAL LOL ITS ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

lmao dam we some handsome devils


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 7 2008, 08:26 PM~11807939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yall lookin like some g's we will see all of u sunday that lil crus sounds like its the ticket we gonna show up early though maybe bout 2 and meet cus remember im driving from sac i dont wanna get my new born home late


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Oct 7 2008, 10:34 PM~11808712
> *WASSUP WIT IT
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm,, manymany years ago, thousand pounds lighter lol


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 7 2008, 10:38 PM~11809142
> *dammmm,,  manymany years ago, thousand pounds lighter lol
> *


_lol nelson call me so we can make these arrangments i know traffic gona be hella thick going into the city so we gonna need a place to meet yall _


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 7 2008, 10:22 PM~11808572
> *man i wish wolf was here to roll  i miss that linc and his old ass
> *


real talk


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Oct 7 2008, 09:52 PM~11808191
> *a YAL ****** BETTER DIG DEAP AND FIND SOME PICS OF THE TWINS LOL WASSUP YALL I'M DOWN TO RIDE
> *


thats wussup hoime


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

criuse in frisco 10-12-08


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

WASSUP YAL...OT WAS HELLA FUN IN THE CITY..I MISSED ALL OUR FAN AT PIER 39...THANKS FOR THE ENVITE I'M DWN TO COME BACK SOON


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Oct 12 2008, 10:57 PM~11847180
> *WASSUP YAL...OT WAS HELLA FUN IN THE CITY..I MISSED ALL OUR FAN AT PIER 39...THANKS FOR THE ENVITE I'M DWN TO COME BACK SOON
> *


ey homie it was good meeting you bro....im da guy wit da primered 68 from carnales  had fun today homie!! ya'll were looking good today bro :biggrin: hope to see yall back again


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

lookin tight in the city


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i281/Dal...pictures072.jpg[/img]
San Bruno mountain








24th St merchant fair 

Two very rare pics, of Nano's rides


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 13 2008, 04:57 PM~11851979
> *http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i281/Dal...pictures072.jpg[/img]
> San Bruno mountain
> 
> ...


O.................... SKOO' :biggrin:


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YA ALL IT WAS NICE COMING BACK HOME!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Oct 13 2008, 10:09 PM~11855203
> *IT WAS GOOD MEETING ALL OF YA ALL IT WAS NICE COMING BACK HOME!
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

so............wuss up for next sunday?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WHERE ARE ARE THESE CARS AT NOW?? DO THE O.G OWNERS STILL GOT THEM....I KNOW YOU GOT YOURS DON


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

og flip from frisco said:


>


Any more pics of this bubbletop?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT for the city.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT 4 San pancho


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Reyes510 said:


> View attachment 474183
> View attachment 474184


niiiiiice!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Reyes510 said:


> View attachment 474183
> View attachment 474184


niiiice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

Cool topic, I used to roll out there from Richmond like twice a month to cruise broadway in my 66 super sport. Hitting switches all night til the batteries give out. Had to watch out for the cops on horse back peakin in the ride. Then I think it killed it when the freeway fell in the 89 earthquake.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

LOWELLRIDER said:


> Cool topic, I used to roll out there from Richmond like twice a month to cruise broadway in my 66 super sport. Hitting switches all night til the batteries give out. Had to watch out for the cops on horse back peakin in the ride. Then I think it killed it when the freeway fell in the 89 earthquake.


i stay in richmond now... U shudda came out to frisco on cinco de mayo... there were lowriders everywhere


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

GUS 650 said:


> i stay in richmond now... U shudda came out to frisco on cinco de mayo... there were lowriders everywhere


Yea I just gotta finish getting my car runnin
So I can get back on the calles


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

bump for this old ass topic! I'm new to Frisco and been trying check the low scene to here and i aint been seein much. found this topic and we should start a sunday chill cruise or get a massive street takeover. i know from show pics and san jose topics there are plenty of lows out here. in DFW we had a couple "epic cruise"s where we had all clubs and solo riders meet up in fort worth and cruise to dallas and all the fort worth riders cruised together back. Dallas riders met up early to cruise to Ft worth. it was a day of pure ridin! just a thought for a local event or somethin


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QbLMYb9agE


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh9GJNI7wms


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

damn miss them days i gotta look and see if i can find any old pics of me, suave, show and ronnie runnin them streets. I memba we was out every weekend meet up between 23rd and 24th with the twins, wolf, lee evrybody


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

anybody down? big ass cruise down mission? one sunday? this summer?


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

This Sunday for Carnaval!! Cruising starts around 4pm from the Carnaval. If you want to be in the parade arrive at the Bridge on Mission St and Sliver Ave at 9am. Or arrive at 23rd and Treat Ave to enter the show. Its free. Then around 4pm errrrybody gonna cruise down Mission to the Piers. I'll keep posting here when the cruises happen. Bounzin knows we be out there all the time. We usually meet at the Mission and Silver Bridge or Raza Park and roll out from there.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

thats was sup! thats what I'm talking bout!

lets revive this thread and make some old school happenings make a comeback!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I will be hitting the streets soon again just need to get the smog hook up bounzin has not been registered since 2009


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

shit man! my buddy and i been hitting the oakland picknpull and we rebuilt the smog system now i got the temp registration, i said i let you know when i found the hook up and i heard rumors of one in redwood city, when i find out for sure ill let you know homie


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

thnx for the info cisco! see you guys in a few!:wave:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

heres a few from the bridge meet up


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Deekomalley (May 26, 2014)

*2014 Mission Carnaval Lowrider Parade - San Francisco*

Here is a video I shot of the Carnaval Parade in the Mission yesterday.
Enjoy!


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

http://youtu.be/UzktPEynbP4


----------



## jetten (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Rides looked good


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

og flip from frisco said:


> Frisco downtown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the pics Don!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

1low78carlo said:


> View attachment 1247554
> View attachment 1247562
> View attachment 1247570
> View attachment 1247578


:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

from my Farewell Aloha Cruise before I moved to Hawaii


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Tight pics


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

TTT whats goin down in SF?


----------



## SP69 (May 30, 2013)

Wasapaneen !! When is next cruise ?


----------

